# Neuer Gaming PC - Budget 1000~1400?



## nokos (20. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute! Hab noch meinen 450€-Budget PC aus meinen Zeiten als armer Schüler hier rumstehen, zum Aufrüsten kam ich leider doch nicht mehr.

Das das zusammenstellen mit euch damals so gut geklappt hab hab ich mich entschieden euch wieder mein Vertrauen zu schenken! 

Der neue Knecht hat ein höheres Budget. Ich will damit Zocken, streamen (twitch..etc) und videos rendern, aber auch normales office zeugs und Bildbearbeitung. 

Viel Wert lege ich auf die CPU, da ich gerne und oft ARMA2 (+ace mod) zocke und vllt in der Zukunft auch Arma3 zocken werde.



*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*
Bin mir da noch nicht sicher. Die Obergrenze liegt wohl so bei 1400, aber gerne auch niedriger wenn die Leistung stimmt.

*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)*

Ich brauche noch einen Monitor. Wäre gut wenn dieser im Preis (max.1400,-) enthalten wäre. Ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate da, würdet ihr mir Windows 8 Empfehlen? Hab mich damit noch garnicht auseinander gesetzt. Maus und Tastatur habe ich.

*3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)*

Nein, der Alte PC reicht zwar mir nicht mehr, meiner lieben Oma wird er aber noch gute dienste leisten. 

*4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

Mir egal, den zusammen zu bauen krieg ich auch hin.

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?*

Ich habe einen Acer AL1714 Bildschirm (17") der allerdings nurnoch als Zweitbildschirm dienen soll.


*6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)*

ARMA2, Arma3, vllt DayC, BF4, GTA, Splinter Cell: Blacklist, Far Cry 3, Skyrim, Civilization V, Source-Engine games, etc..

Sony Vegas, Photoshop, etc

*7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*

glaub eher nicht. große vorteile? risiken?
*
8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?*

Möchte Arma2 in hohen Einstellungen gut zocken können. Hätte gerne 'ne Intel CPU und 'ne NVidia GPU. Viel RAM wär gut. Das Gute Stück sollte nicht all zu laut sein.


Ideen? 

nokos


----------



## Icedaft (20. Februar 2014)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1.100,04€ über Geizhals.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-50G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P)
1 x Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Monitor dazu:

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 158,00€


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Februar 2014)

Statt dem Hyper TX3 Evo würde ich den Prolimatech Basic 65 nehmen, der ist leiser. Und wenn eine R9 290 verbaut wird, schadet ein zweiter Frontlüfter auch nicht


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Februar 2014)

Alternativen: Powercolor Radeon r9 290 pcs +.  Sie ist im Idle leiser, sieht besser aus (schwarz+gebürstete Backplate). Dafür ist sie ab Werk zu aggressiv und ist in Spielen bei 65-70Grad deutlich hörbar, doch nicht störend hochfrequent. Du kannst auch eine benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve erstellen. 
Arma 3 skaliert mit Takt. Also ist ein i7 + z87 D3H und Thermalright Macho durch Oc schon ganz gut im Vorteil.
Edit: Die BeQuiet PureWings 2 sind sehr gute und leise Lüfter.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Februar 2014)

Also bei so viel Geld kann wie gesagt einen i7 4770 nehmen und ein B87 Brett wenn OC dann i7 4770k und z87 Brett


----------



## Icedaft (20. Februar 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Statt dem Hyper TX3 Evo würde ich den Prolimatech Basic 65 nehmen, der ist leiser. Und wenn eine R9 290 verbaut wird, schadet ein zweiter Frontlüfter auch nicht



 Ist gefixt. Den 2. Frontlüfter würde ich erst verbauen wenn ich sehe, das es mit einem nicht reicht.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Alternativen: Powercolor Radeon r9 290 pcs +.  Sie ist im Idle leiser, sieht besser aus (schwarz+gebürstete Backplate). Dafür ist sie ab Werk zu aggressiv und ist in Spielen bei 65-70Grad deutlich hörbar, doch nicht störend hochfrequent. Du kannst auch eine benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve erstellen.
> Arma 3 skaliert mit Takt. Also ist ein i7 + z87 D3H und Thermalright Macho durch Oc schon ganz gut im Vorteil.
> Edit: Die BeQuiet PureWings 2 sind sehr gute und leise Lüfter.


 
Du hast schon gesehen, das das Gehäuse kein Fenster hat?

Laut ist out! Nichts nervt mehr, als so eine Kreissäge neben sich stehen zu haben. Wo der Xeon nicht mehr reicht, da reisst ein übertakteter I7 auch keine Bäume mehr aus.

Die Enermax sind den BeQuiet sehr ähnlich von der Lautstärke her, allerdings kannst Du dir Silent-Lüfter auch sparen, wenn Du so eine Krawall-Karte einbaust.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Also bei so viel Geld kann wie gesagt einen i7  4770 nehmen und ein B87 Brett wenn OC dann i7 4770k und z87  Brett


 Nö, dann lieber den Xeon 1230 V3 oder den Xeon 1245 V3 - die Gleiche CPU in billiger...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Februar 2014)

Ja hast Recht  hab den Takt verwechselt


----------



## nokos (20. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten!



Icedaft schrieb:


> Preisvergleich  | Geizhals Deutschland 1.100,04€ über Geizhals.
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
> 1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
> ...


 

Gibts eine vergleichbare Grafikkarte auch von Nvidia?

Ein so geschlossenes Gehäuse, gibts da einen Grund für? Vorallem mit einer OC Graka. 

Kann ich auch 16GB RAM einbauen? Wie siehts mit dem Betriebssystem aus? Wäre Windows 8 von großem Vorteil?

Viele Fragen 

Danke

nokos


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

Du kannst auch eine Nvidia Karte nehmen. Die GTX 780 oder GTX 780 Ti entsprechend der AMD R9 290.
Das geschlossene Case ist halt noch mal etwas leiser.
Du kannst auch 16Gb RAM einbauen. Aber ob du die voll kriegst bezweifel ich.
Ob Windows 7 oder Windows 8 ist eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (20. Februar 2014)

Als Graka von Nvidia wäre ne 780, die ist aber etwas teurer(Je nach Modell 30-80 euro) und ca gleich schnell.

Klar kannst du 16 gigs RAM einbauen aber wozu? Für Normale Bildbearbeitung und zocken reichen 8 gigs allemal 

Du hast ja noch Windows 7 rumliegen, warum also 80 euro für ein neues, nicht wirklich besseres Betriebssystem ausgeben?


----------



## Icedaft (20. Februar 2014)

Hier der Test zur Karte, mach Dir selbst ein Bild:

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii


----------



## nokos (20. Februar 2014)

Ich meint' ich hätte meine Nachricht vorhin schon abgeschickt, ist aber jetzt komischerweise weg  Naja, dann schreib ich sie halt nochmal.

Wenn ich mir den Lieferzustand der Graka angucke.. 

Ich warte jetzt noch ein paar Tage, dann ist die Graka auch bei Mindfactory wieder verfügbar und dann wird bestellt.

Bis dahin ist noch Zeit für Tipps, ansonsten würde ich das von Icedaft vorgeschlagene System so übernehmen. 

Den Monitor habe ich vorhin schon bestellt, da mein anderer schon seit geraumer Zeit probleme beim starten hat. 

Danke für die Antworten!

nokos


----------



## nokos (24. Februar 2014)

Morgen kommen Graka, Netzteil und Mainboard, der rest wird heute ankommen 

Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Icedaft (24. Februar 2014)

Berichte mit Bildern/Feedback ist/sind hier immer gerne gesehen....


----------



## nokos (24. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Berichte mit Bildern/Feedback ist/sind hier immer gerne gesehen....


 
Werd' ich machen! 

Aaalso, die ersten 3 KTN (Monitor, CPU, CPU Lüfter, RAM, SSD, Lüfter, Gehäuse, Laufwerk) sind heute angekommen. Der Monitor ist jetzt schonmal an den jetzigen PC angeschlossen.

Die  Versandbestätigung für den letzten KTN (cyberport) hab' ich heute früh  bekommen, die hatten das seit Freitag im Versand aber nicht dem  Paketdienst mitgegeben 

Mir  ist gerade aufgefallen dass ich garkeine Wärmeleitpaste da habe, soll  ich jetzt noch schnell eine bestimmte bestellen oder kann ich irgendeine  vom Mediamarkt um die Ecke holen?

Ausserdem ist in dem Gehäuse schon ein Lüfter verbaut (hinten, oben rechte ecke), soll ich diesen abbauen und mit dem Enermax austauschen? Oder soll ich den Enermax wo anders einbauen?

nokos


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

In der Verpackung des Prozessorkühlers sollte welche dabei sein. Den Enermax vorne einblasend montieren.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2014)

Wärmeleitpaste ist im Lieferumfang des CPU-Kühlers mit dabei, da musst Du keine extra kaufen.

 Den Enermax-Lüfter solltest Du vorne einbauen, so dass er die Luft ins Gehäuse bläst. Den hinteren lässt Du drin.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Februar 2014)

Der Enermax war für vorne gedacht, weil dort ab Werk noch keiner verbaut ist (Strömungsrichtung beachten! Vorne unten rein, hinten oben raus.).


----------



## nokos (24. Februar 2014)

Ohh, dann schau ich mir den Lieferumfang des Lüfters nochmal an, die WLP muss ich übersehen haben 

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

nokos


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

Aber guck beim Prozessorkühler und nicht beim Enermax-Lüfter


----------



## nokos (24. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Aber guck beim Prozessorkühler und nicht beim Enermax-Lüfter


 
soweit denk ich jetzt auch noch mit 

die WLP war im beutel mit den schrauben versteckt, winziges tütchen, hätt ich nicht erwartet


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

Die reicht schon keine sorge


----------



## nokos (26. Februar 2014)

Soo, schreibe gerade vom neuen PC.
Hab den bis gestern Abend zusammengebaut, leider gabs probleme. Der Frontlüfter funktioniert nur die erste Sekunde nach dem start, danach zuckt der nurnoch, hab ihn schon von SYS_FAN2 zu SYS_FAN3 umgesteckt, gleiches Problem. vllt. lässt sich das ja durch die mainboard treiber lösen. der lüfter hinten, sowie CPU, die 3 Graka und der netzteillüfter laufen.

Hatte eigentlich vor über nacht schonmal die updates draufspielen zu lassen, aber gestern abend nach dem installieren der mainboard treiber gabs nach jedem erfolgreichen hochfahren direkt einen bluescreen.

hab jetzt gerade windows neuinstalliert, und so wie gestern läuft der pc jetzt. hab diesmal erst die graka treiber raufgehauen, jetzt nochma die mainboard treiber und starte den gleich neu. Ich hoffe dann passiert nicht wieder das gleiche. 

Hier mal 2 bilder, 1x vom bluescreen und einmal von den system informationen beim hochfahren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns jetzt wieder bluescreens gibt geh ich heulen und werd vom handy aus weiterschreiben



Ideen?


----------



## nokos (26. Februar 2014)

Yep wieder bluescreen :'(


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Sitzt der CPU Kühler richtig?

Versuche mal in Minimalkonfiguration zu starten (also nur 1 RAM Riegel, alles nicht unbedingt notwendige abstöpseln), läuft der Rechner dann stabil?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Februar 2014)

Da steht etwas über Treiber und Bios update.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Ja, das scheint tatsächlich der Knackpunkt zu sein, laut Gigabyte Homepage wird der Xeon erst ab BIOS Version F5 unterstützt (wie alle anderen CPU's aber auch ): GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 1150 - Intel H87 - GA-H87-D3H (rev. 1.x)

Falls Du nicht zufällig eine andere Sockel 1150 CPU auftreiben kannst, würde ich zum PC Laden um die Ecke gehen und fragen, ob sie Dir für ein paar € das aktuellste BIOS drauf flashen.


----------



## nokos (26. Februar 2014)

Das dachte ich mir auch schon als im bios F3 stand. Nur dass windows direkt nach dem installieren funktioniert, auch mit dem graka Treiber + neustart, eben nur bis ich den Mainboard Treiber installiere finde ich merkwürdig. Kann ich das BIOS Update nicht einfach installieren bevor ich die Mainboard Treiber drauf haue?

Sollte doch gehen?  Werd's in 2 Stunden mal probieren


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2014)

Wenn du ins Bios kommst dann aktualisiere das Bios im Bios und gut.
Das neue Bios einfach von der Gigabyte Homepage für dein board herunter laden und auf einen Stick kopieren.
Wie das genau geht steht im Handbuch.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Wenn der Rechner instabil läuft, ist das mit dem BIOS Update nicht ungefährlich, denn wenn die Kiste während des Updates abkackt, kann danach das ganze Board unbrauchbar sein.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2014)

Ist doch Wumpe.
Wenn das Board hops geht schickt er es einfach zurück. 14 Tage rückgabe FTW. 

Außerdem hat das gigabyte Dual Bios wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Ach ja, stimmt. Da war ja was 

Also druff mit dem neuen BIOS.


----------



## nokos (26. Februar 2014)

Bios geflasht, mainboard treiber rauf, gleiches problem.  weiss nicht was ich tun soll


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Also bevor Du die Mainboard Treiber installierst, läuft alles?

Welche Treiber installierst Du da eigentlich? Im Prinzip brauchst Du nur den Audio Treiber (nur, falls Du keine dedizierte Soundkarte benutzt), den INF  Chipsatztreiber, LAN und ggf. USB3 Treiber (falls Du nicht Windows 8 nutzt).

Am besten lädst Du die aktuellsten Treiber von der Gigabyte Homepage runter, die auf der Mainboard DVD sind i.d.R. veraltet.


----------



## Falador (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mit meinem
Neuen Pc und dem Z87X-OC Mainboard.
Bis ich nach 3 Stunden und 6x Win 7 neu Installation drauf gekommen bin.

Es liegt am Mainboard Treiber CD.
Bitte installiere einfach Win 7 und von der
CD den LAN Treiber (Network) alle anderen
Treiber nicht installieren, danach gehst auf die
Gigabyte Homepage und ladest dir die aktuellen
MB Treiber runter und installierst sie, danach war das Problem mit Bluescreen bei mir Geschichte.


Glaub bei mir lag es entweder am USB3 oder Graka Treiber (i7) des MB


Grüße
Fala


----------



## nokos (26. Februar 2014)

Falador schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mit meinem
> Neuen Pc und dem Z87X-OC Mainboard.
> ...


 
Ja hab Grad mit dem support von GIGABYTE telefoniert die meinen auch das wird am Treiber für die onboard GPU lagen, ich installiere grad windoof neu und hoffe dann


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Lass den Treiber einfach weg. Bei mir gibt das auch immer ein Riesendurcheinander mit dem bescheuerten IGP-Treiber.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2014)

Genau. Einfach den Treiber für die IGP bzw. VGA wie sie im Treiber heißt weglassen.
Den Müll braucht sowieso keiner.


----------



## nokos (26. Februar 2014)

Soo, läuft jetzt! Lag wirklich am GPU treiber. Nur leider fällt mir grad auf dass mein zweiter Monitor mit der Graka nicht funzt (VGA Monitor) und ich den zwar am mainboard anschliessen könnte da aber kein Bild kriege. Werd' mir wohl doch noch einen zweiten neuen kaufen müssen. Werd jetzt die ganzen updates draufhauen und dann mal n paar games anzocken und schauen ob ich den Frontlüfter zum laufen kriege. Danke!


nokos


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Super, dass das Problem jezt gelöst ist 

Kannst Du nicht einfach einen DVI<->VGA Adapter verwenden für den 2. Schirm?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Februar 2014)

Ein DVI-VGA Adapter funktioniert nicht, denn VGA ist ein Analoges Signal und die R9 290 hat nur 2 DVI-D (Digital) Anschlüsse


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Achso, blöd. Naja, dann eben einen LG IPS235P kaufen


----------



## nokos (26. Februar 2014)

Das sprengt zwar mein Budget aber der andere ist bestellt.


----------



## nokos (28. Februar 2014)

Soo, der Monitor wird grad verpackt und heute dem Paketdienst übergeben. Hat ganz schön lange gedauert 


Ich brauch jetzt doch noch ein Betriebssystem.


Windows 7 Ultimate vs Windows 8? 8.1?

Was ist besser?

FIGHT!


nokos


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Februar 2014)

Wofür Ultimate ?

Oder bist Du auch auf einer pösen Warez-Seite ? 

Einfach das OS, mit welchem Du besser klarkommst 

Wenn 8, dann natürlich 8.1


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

7 Pro reicht. Ultimate hat keine für den Normalen Heimanwender Nutzbaren Zusatzfunktionen. Ich persönlich mag 7 mehr, aber wenn du mit 8 besser klar kommst, kannst du natürlich auch das nehmen. 8 lässt sich sowieso zu 8.1 updaten.


----------



## nokos (28. Februar 2014)

Nein ich habe das Win7 Ultimate meines Vaters mitgenutzt, das geht jetzt leider nicht mehr 

Werd mir dann wohl später Win7 Pro holen. Dieser Kachel smartphone mist bei Win8 sagt mir garnicht zu


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Man kriegt es recht günstig aus der Bucht.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Februar 2014)

Oder halt : Classic Shell - Download - CHIP


----------



## nokos (28. Februar 2014)

Die frage die sich mir jetzt stellt ist nur: von wo holen? Wie kommen diese extremen Preisunterschiede (von ca 40 bis 150+€) zustande?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Februar 2014)

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit Pro SP1 WIN 7 Deutsch Multilanguage WoW 882224922050 | eBay

Bei den teuren ist die Gewinnspanne höher 

Du weisst doch, was teuer ist, muss auch gut sein


----------



## nokos (5. März 2014)

Auf Windoof warte ich noch, hoffe das kommt heut' endlich an 

Hab' ein anderes Problem: Von anfang an hat die HDD zirpende Geräusche gemacht, das scheint für diese HDD auch völlig normal zu sein und durch ein Firmware Update zu beheben..

nur leider klappt das mit dem Firmware update nicht. Hab' mich schon an den Support von Seagate gewandt und leider noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Hier mal n Beispiel: Seagate ST2000DM001 noise - YouTube
https://soundcloud.com/daniel-g-gutierrez/seagate-st2000dm001-chirp-on

Die beiden Beispiele wurden nicht von mir hochgeladen, es hört sich bei mir aber ganz genau so an und es ist einfach nur nervig. Ausserdem soll diese Zirpel die Lebenserwartung der HDD auf etwa 2 Jahre reduzieren 

Ich habe die .exe Version des Firmware Updaters versucht, damit krieg ich diese Fehlermeldung:  http://s14.directupload.net/images/140305/wv7898mh.png

Dann habe ich es sowohl mit einem USB Stick als auch mit einer gebrannten CD versucht. Hier mal der Versuch mit der CD:

*AHCI an, SSD + HDD angeschlossen*: http://s7.directupload.net/images/140305/tfmsfthw.jpg

*IDE an, nur HDD angeschlossen*: http://s1.directupload.net/images/140305/gml63tc5.jpg

Bestätigung dass ich auch wirklich den richtigen Firmware Updater benutze (): http://s14.directupload.net/images/140305/t9fwoikr.jpg


Ideen?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2014)

Windows kannst Du doch schon mal runterladen und später mit Deinem Key aktivieren.

 Die HDD würde ich einfach umtauschen, wenn sie rumzickt.


----------



## nokos (5. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Windows kannst Du doch schon mal runterladen und später mit Deinem Key aktivieren.
> 
> Die HDD würde ich einfach umtauschen, wenn sie rumzickt.


 
Aber gegen was? Das scheint für diese HDD ein häufiges/"normales" Problem zu sein und ich will das nicht noch einmal, gibt es eine Vergleichbare?

Windows ist grad nicht mein Hauptproblem da ich noch das Windows 7 Ultimate von meinem Vater drauf hab.


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Windoof kannst du hier runterziehen(7 pro 64 bit):
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Windows-7-Professional-incl.-SP1-64-Bit_46356878.html


----------



## Softy (5. März 2014)

Alternativ kannst Du diese HDD nehmen: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## nokos (5. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst Du diese HDD nehmen: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Werd ich, danke. Bin vorher mit 500gb locker ausgekommen (nie mehr als 300gb benutzt), da werde ich jetzt auch locker mit 1,2TB auskommen 

Die andere geht zurück. Windoof war vorhin im Briefkasten


----------



## Softy (5. März 2014)

Super 

 Super²


----------



## nokos (7. März 2014)

Ich habe jetzt leider immenoch das Problem von häufigen Bluescreens, zwischen 1-5 am Tag. Ganz unterschiedlich, aber meistens wenn ich Skyrim zocke. Heute hab' ich zum beispiel nur einen gehabt. Die Temperaturen sind alle OK. Ram hab ich schon getestet. Ich schau mir das morgen mal genauer an. 

Hier mal das was mir BlueScreenView zu den letzten 4 Bluescreens sagt:



> 030714-7144-01.dmp    07.03.2014 20:05:15        0xa0000001    00000000`00000005    00000000`00000000    00000000`00000000    00000000`00000000    atikmdag.sys    atikmdag.sys+277ce                    x64    ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0                C:\Windows\Minidump\030714-7144-01.dmp    8    15    7601    326.136    07.03.2014 20:06:13





> 030614-5990-01.dmp    06.03.2014 17:57:37    DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL    0x000000d1    00000000`00000018    00000000`00000002    00000000`00000000    fffff880`055e2dc7    intelppm.sys    intelppm.sys+2dc7                    x64    ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0                C:\Windows\Minidump\030614-5990-01.dmp    8    15    7601    297.464    06.03.2014 17:58:21





> 030614-6801-01.dmp    06.03.2014 17:45:48    KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED    0x0000001e    ffffffff`c0000005    fffff800`033a415c    00000000`00000000    00000000`0000004c    afd.sys    afd.sys+2b010                    x64    ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0                C:\Windows\Minidump\030614-6801-01.dmp    8    15    7601    297.464    06.03.2014 17:46:33





> 030614-7690-01.dmp    06.03.2014 11:24:57    BAD_POOL_CALLER    0x000000c2    00000000`00000007    00000000`0000109b    00000000`00000000    fffffa80`0cde10d0    dxgmms1.sys    dxgmms1.sys+1f9f0                    x64    ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0                C:\Windows\Minidump\030614-7690-01.dmp    8    15    7601    297.464    06.03.2014 13:16:20



Edit: O weh, aus den Quotes wird wohl keiner mehr Schlau. Ich mach das morgen mal ausführlicher.


----------



## Softy (7. März 2014)

Frag mal Simpel1970, den Godfather of BlueScreens hier im Forum   

Und in der Zwischenzeit kannst Du schon mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Board, Memory, SPD) posten und den RAM mit memtest86+ testen (am besten jeden Riegel einzeln und auch mal beide Riegel und mindestens ein paar Stunden lang).


----------



## nokos (8. März 2014)

Hatte gerade wieder einen (der erste heute).

Hier mal die CPU-Z Daten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Bluescreens stehen auffällig oft in Verbindung mit dxgmms1.sys und atikmdag.sys - aber nicht nur mit denen. Hab' DirectX und den Grakatreiber schon neuinstalliert, und die Bluescreens gabs auch bevor ich das neue Windows draufgehauen habe, eigentlich schon seitdem ich den PC habe.

Einen memtest habe ich schonmal laufen lassen, allerdings nicht all zu lange. Werde das heut' nacht mal durchlaufen lassen.

Ich habe einen Report vom Bluescreenviewer inkl. der letzten 5 Minidumps im Anhang hochgeladen.

Danke für die Antwort!

nokos


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. März 2014)

Hi nokos,

die Memtestprüfung auf jeden Fall erst mal über die Nacht laufen lassen (außerhalb von Windows).
Sollte die Prüfung keine Fehler ergeben, baue zwei RAM Riegel aus und teste, ob die Probleme bleiben, wenn nur ein RAM Kit (2x4GB) eingebaut sind. Teste beide Kits einzeln.

Sobald nur noch ein Kit eingebaut ist, bitte von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory) einen neuen Screenshot machen.

Hast du im Bios das XMP Profil geladen?


----------



## nokos (8. März 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hi nokos,
> 
> die Memtestprüfung auf jeden Fall erst mal über die Nacht laufen lassen (außerhalb von Windows).
> Sollte die Prüfung keine Fehler ergeben, baue zwei RAM Riegel aus und teste, ob die Probleme bleiben, wenn nur ein RAM Kit (2x4GB) eingebaut sind. Teste beide Kits einzeln.
> ...


 
Hmm nein, von XMP höre ich jetzt das erste mal. Habe grad XMP von Disabled zu Profile1 geändert. Ob das richtig war weiss ich nicht, werd ich wohl früh genug rausfinden.

Die Kits werde ich heute Nacht testen. Evtl stelle ich mir auch einen Wecker und bau die anderen 2 heute Nacht aus um alles über nacht fertig zu kriegen..aber ob das müde so eine gute Idee ist.. hmm.. 

Danke für die Hilfe!

nokos


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2014)

Statt XMP zu laden ist es immer besser die RAM Spezifikationen manuell einzutragen.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2014)

Also die CPU-Screenshots sehen soweit OK aus. Aber die Seriennummer des RAM hättest Du nicht unkenntlich machen müssen, anhand derer kann Dich keiner identifizieren. Und die NSA bekommt das rote Gekritzel auch spielend wieder weg


----------



## nokos (9. März 2014)

Hatte gerade nochmal einen Bluescreen, das passiert öfters wenn ich auf Youtube den Fullscreen modus toggle, bzw die sekunden danach.. zumindest hab ich so das Gefühl. Kann auch nur ein Zufall sein, da ich auch Bluescreens habe wenn ich grad nix mit youtube zu tun habe (hauptsächlich in Arma).

War wieder dieser 0xa0000001 , welcher bei etwa der Hälfte der Bluescreens der bugcheck code ist. Soweit ich weiss bezieht sich dieser Code auf die ATI Graka.

werde jetzt den memtest starten, gn8


----------



## nokos (9. März 2014)

Der memtest lief jetzt fast 8 Stunden durch mit 0 errors. Hier mal der Screen (aufgeteilt in 2 Bilder wg. Bildschirmgröße)

Bild1: DSC_0095.jpg - directupload.net
Bild 2: DSC_0094.jpg - directupload.net


Anderes Thema: Beim umstecken der HDD ist letztens einfach die Buchse von SATA Slot 5 am Kabel stecken geblieben. Mag das MB nicht zurückschicken (bzw. alles nochmal auseinander bauen) mag und die Buchse wohl auch nichtmehr auf diese winzigen Kontakte kriege, werd also von nun an ohne Slot 5 auskommen müssen. Wenn man bedenkt dass ich dann noch Buchse 4 und 6 frei habe sollte das aber kein Problem sein denke ich 
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3556/cp3wm678_jpg.htm



Achja, hier mal der PC im Einsatz


----------



## Softy (9. März 2014)

Hm, das mit dem Board sieht nicht so toll aus, vermutlich würdest Du es gar nicht mehr umgetauscht bekommen. Ich würde die Kontakte zumindest mal so hinbiegen, dass sie sich nicht berühren, könnte ja auch Ursache für die BlueScreens sein 

Ich würde noch den memtest durchführen, wie Simpel1970 ihn beschrieben hat.

Wenn da auch keine Fehler kommen, hast Du eine andere Grafikkarte zum testen da oder kannst eine organisieren?


----------



## nokos (9. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Hm, das mit dem Board sieht nicht so toll aus, vermutlich würdest Du es gar nicht mehr umgetauscht bekommen. Ich würde die Kontakte zumindest mal so hinbiegen, dass sie sich nicht berühren, könnte ja auch Ursache für die BlueScreens sein
> 
> Ich würde noch den memtest durchführen, wie Simpel1970 ihn beschrieben hat.
> 
> Wenn da auch keine Fehler kommen, hast Du eine andere Grafikkarte zum testen da oder kannst eine organisieren?


 
Ich bin damit vorsichtig umgegangen, es ging halt einfach nicht vom Stecker ab 

Die Ursache für die Bluescreens ist es nicht, die waren schon vorher genauso da.

Hatte vorhin nochmal einen Bluescreen mit dem ATI code kurz nach dem ich Youtube auf fullscreen gesetzt habe. Eine andere Graka kann ich hier jetzt nicht organisieren


Edit: hatte gerade wieder einen Bluescreen, der zweite heute. Diesmal von tcpip.sys             KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED            0x0000001e


----------



## nokos (9. März 2014)

Ich werde morgen 2 Riegel ausbauen und dann den Test laufen lassen. Übermorgen poste ich dann das Ergebnis und mache das gleiche dann mit den anderen beiden Riegeln.

Ich glaub aber gar nicht dass es am RAM liegt sondern eher an der Grafikkarte bzw Treiber oder DirectX. Gibt's da vielleicht grad Probleme mit dem Treiber? Werde mir das morgen nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Softy (10. März 2014)

Du kannst natürlich auch mal einen anderen / älteren Treiber testen. Ich würde aber versuchen, systematisch vorzugehen und eine Komponente nach der anderen (soweit wie möglich) aususchließen.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. März 2014)

nokos schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber gar nicht dass es am RAM liegt sondern eher an der Grafikkarte bzw Treiber...



Sieht ganz danach aus, aber sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht so ganz. Baue erst mal zwei Riegel aus.
Treten die Probleme dann immer noch auf, senke die Taktfrequenz der Grafikkarte (Core- und Memtakt) um mind. 200mhz, um zu sehen, ob sich etwas verbessert (sofern du keine andere Grafikkarte zur Hand hast).

Denkbar wäre auch, deine Grafikkarte in einem anderen System zu testen (z.B. bei einem Bekannten).


----------



## nokos (11. März 2014)

So, die 2 Riegel liefen 19stunden ohne error.

Hab die gerade ausgebaut (musste dafür den cpu kühler kurz rausnehmen, lästige sache ) und die anderen in die anderen 2 slots gesteckt und werde die heut nacht testen lassen.

Komme aber gerade nicht dazu nach bluescreens zu testen wegen der Arbeit. Wenns blöd läuft erst am WE wieder. 

Danke für eure Antworten!

nokos


----------



## simpel1970 (12. März 2014)

OK. Bin gespannt, wie es mit den anderen beiden läuft.


----------



## nokos (12. März 2014)

Die anderen liefen jetzt fast 19 Stunden mit 16 passes. 0 error. Damit kann ich wohl sowohl die Riegel als auch die slots ausschließen.

Die einzigen Grafikkarten an die ich rankommen würde sind alte, evtl. defekte und zusätzlich Nikotinverseuchte vom alten PC meiner Oma (Raucher ). Da die Bluescreens hauptsächlich in Spielen (vor allem Skyrim) auftauchen und nur  selten in Youtube, denke ich mal wirds keinen großen sinn machen die alten Grafikkarten einzubauen, zwecks leistung der Graka. Meinen alten PC hat die liebe Oma schon bei sich im 30km entfernten Dörfchen, dadurch komm ich an meine alte Graka auch nicht ran.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. März 2014)

Lass mal bitte noch nur zwei Riegel eingebaut und teste, ob die Probleme beim zocken dann auch auftreten.


----------



## nokos (13. März 2014)

Werd ich machen, spätestens am WE 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!

nokos


----------



## nokos (16. März 2014)

Bis jetzt kein Bluescreen - das Problem ist natürlich dass ich es nicht  reproduzieren kann. Hab jetzt am WE mehr BF4 und Arma2 gezockt wo ich ja  allgemein keine Bluescreens hatte. Insgesamt vllt 1-2 Stunden Skyrim,  könnt also sein dass ich ach einfach nur Glück gehabt habe. Da ich  gerade nicht all zu viel Lust auf Skyrim habe wollt ich den Bluescreen  einfach erzwingen.. ohne Erfolg: Skyrim Huge War [ RealVision ENB 1080p] - YouTube 

Aber  was heißt das jetzt? Angenommen es lag wirklich am RAM, wieso hat mir  der memtest dann 0 error nach 18 Stunden gemeldet? Wo ich doch vorher  mindestens alle 5 Stunden nen Bluescreen in Skyrim hatte?

Könnte es vielleicht an der HDD liegen die ich (gleichzeitig mit den RAM Riegeln) ausgebaut hab um sie zurückzuschicken?


----------



## Softy (16. März 2014)

Das kann (leider) wiederum verschiedene Ursachen haben, denn auch ein fehlerfreier memtest ist keine 100%ige Garantie, dass der RAM in Ordnung ist. Könnte auch sein, dass ein RAM-Slot des Boards einen Treffer hat, das könntest Du rausfinden, wenn Du die 2 Riegel, die jetzt funktionieren in die beiden anderen Slots steckst. Wenn dann ein BSOD kommt, liegt es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit am Board.

Du kannst auch mal testen, ob es mit den anderen beiden Riegeln in den gleichen RAM-Slots rund läuft.

Weitere Ursache könnte sein, dass das Board / der IMC mit der Vollbestückung nicht zurecht kommt. Das könnte man aber wohl nur mit 4 anderen RAM Riegeln ausschließen. Das BIOS ist auf dem neuesten Stand?

An der HDD kann es auch liegen, halte ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich. Um das zu testen, kannst Du die HDD ja nochmal einbauen.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2014)

Wie Softy bereits schreibt, ist es am wahrscheinlichsten, dass es an der Vollbestückung / defekter DIMM / defekter RAM liegt.
 Ob defekter RAM (bei den anderen beiden Riegeln) dafür verantwortlich ist, kannst du am einfachsten herausfinden, indem du nun mit dem anderen RAM Paar zockst.

 Wenn auch hier keine Probleme auftreten, könnte man noch testen, ob mit einer höheren Spannung des Memory Controllers das System unter Vollbestückung stabil betrieben werden kann.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Wenn auch hier keine Probleme auftreten, könnte man noch testen, ob mit einer höheren Spannung des Memory Controllers das System unter Vollbestückung stabil betrieben werden kann.



Jop, bis 1,575 Volt sind völlig unbedenklich für den IMC und natürlich auch für den RAM. Testweise kann man auch schon mal bis 1,65 Volt gehen.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2014)

Muss wohl über die RAM Spannung erledigt werden. Bei dem Board kann man -wenn ich das richtig im Handbuch gesehen habe- die Spannung des Memory Controllers nicht direkt beeinflussen.


----------



## nokos (19. März 2014)

Gerade eben beim klicken eines Youtube links 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat es eine Bedeutung dass die Crash Address immer bei ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0 liegt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. März 2014)

Hast du Avira installiert?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (19. März 2014)

Bei der Konfliktadresse würde ich vermuten das dein Bug Check String PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA lautet, oder?


----------



## nokos (19. März 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Bei der Konfliktadresse würde ich vermuten das dein Bug Check String PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA lautet, oder?


 
Manchmal, aber nicht immer.



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Hast du Avira installiert?


 Nein Kaspersky


----------



## simpel1970 (19. März 2014)

Traten die Abstürze nun mit dem RAM Paar auf, was die letzte Zeit fehlerfrei gelaufen ist? Oder war das nun das 2. RAM Paar?


----------



## nokos (19. März 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Traten die Abstürze nun mit dem RAM Paar auf, was die letzte Zeit fehlerfrei gelaufen ist? Oder war das nun das 2. RAM Paar?


 
Das war das Paar mit dem alles Fehlerfrei lief. Habe nichts verändert. Allerdings habe ich seitdem ich die beiden anderen Riegel ausgebaut habe auch kaum Zeit gehabt zu zocken bzw. Youtube zu browsen, also war die warscheinlichkeit einen Bluescreen zu bekommen in dieser Zeit auch ziemlich gering..

Danke für die Antworten!

nokos


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. März 2014)

Überprüf mal die Sata Kabel, möglicherweise liegt da das Problem


----------



## simpel1970 (20. März 2014)

Dann baue bitte das RAM Paar aus und teste die anderen beiden RAM Riegel.

 Bezüglich der SATA Kabel poste bitte auch noch einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (ein Screenshot je Laufwerk).


----------



## nokos (21. März 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Überprüf mal die Sata Kabel, möglicherweise liegt da das Problem


 
Hm ich habe die Standart Kabel genommen die beim Mainboard dabei waren. Ich schau mir das nochmal an 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Dann baue bitte das RAM Paar aus und teste die anderen beiden RAM Riegel.
> 
> Bezüglich der SATA Kabel poste bitte auch noch einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (ein Screenshot je Laufwerk).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Antworten!

nokos


----------



## Softy (21. März 2014)

Simpel1970 soll noch mal drübergucken, aber ich sehe bei den CDI-Screenshots nichts auffälliges.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2014)

Ich auch nicht. Die SMART Werte sind tipp-topp.


----------



## nokos (21. März 2014)

Ich hab jetzt so in den letzten 12 Tagen nur den einen Bluescreen gehabt, allerdings auch bis auf den kurzen Test kein Skyrim gezockt bei dem 99% der Bluescreens kamen. Hmm. Aber da auch immer nur nach mehreren Stunden und ich habe einfach keine Lust auf Skyrim. Da muss ich wohl durch


----------



## Softy (21. März 2014)

Skyrim kann man immer zocken  

 Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an Skyrim, hast Du irgendwelche Mods installiert? Ich würde es vllt. nochmal neu installieren


----------



## nokos (27. März 2014)

Gestern Abend hatte ich bei nem Youtube video wieder einen Bluescreen. Habe aber momentan einfach garkeine Zeit mich damit auseinander zusetzen (50+h/Woche ). Danke für die tolle Hilfe!!! 

Hoffe ich kann mich demnächst darum kümmern 

nokos


----------



## simpel1970 (28. März 2014)

Was bezüglich YouTube und Bluescreens noch getestet werden kann, ist die Abschaltung der Hardwarebeschleunigung.
 (bei aktivierter HW-Beschleunigung rechnet die Grafikkarte, bei deaktivierter die CPU). Wenn die Probleme ausschließlich bei aktivierter HW-Beschleunigung auftreten, wäre das wieder ein Punkt, der für die Grafikkarte als Problemursache spricht.


----------



## nokos (15. Juni 2014)

Hey! Ich bin wieder da 

Stand der Dinge: Seit dem Ausbau der 8GB RAM (welche jetzt im PC meiner Eltern eingebaut sind ) hat sich die Anzahl der Bluescreens deutlich reduziert. Ich kriege aber immernoch mehrere täglich, je nachdem was ich mache. Ich habe das Gefühl dass das Mainboard einen Defekt hat. Ich habe gestern den PC formatiert und alles neu drauf gehauen - keine Änderung bis auf neue Bluescreen-Meldungen  Ich habe kein Ersatz-System/Mainboard und möchte das Mainboard deshalb wirklich nicht in die RMA schicken.. zumal ich nicht sicher weiss dass es am MB liegt.

Mir kommt es so vor als gäbe is in manchen Spielen mehr Bluescreens. Kaum(fast keine) Bluescreens kriege ich in Arma2. Sehr viele in Minecraft (kleiner Bruder ), Skyrim, Warcraft3 aber auch beim Youtube-gucken.
Wenn ich ausschließlich Arma2 Zocke kriege ich eigentlich keine Bluescreens. Ich möchte aber gerne auch andere Spiele spielen..
Ideen?



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Was bezüglich YouTube und Bluescreens noch  getestet werden kann, ist die Abschaltung der Hardwarebeschleunigung.
> (bei aktivierter HW-Beschleunigung rechnet die Grafikkarte, bei  deaktivierter die CPU). Wenn die Probleme ausschließlich bei aktivierter  HW-Beschleunigung auftreten, wäre das wieder ein Punkt, der für die  Grafikkarte als Problemursache spricht.


 
Das hatte ich Versucht - leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn du Blue Screens hast obwohl du die RAM getauscht hast liegt es in der Regel nur noch am Mainboard.
Du solltest es in die RMA schicken. 
Oder du kaufst dir einfach ein neues Board und probierst es damit aus.


----------



## nokos (21. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du Blue Screens hast obwohl du die RAM getauscht hast liegt es in der Regel nur noch am Mainboard.
> Du solltest es in die RMA schicken.
> Oder du kaufst dir einfach ein neues Board und probierst es damit aus.


 
Danke für die Antwort!

Ich versuche das mal mit nem neuen Board. 

Ich verzweifle bald noch, habe in den letzten Tagen ein HAUFEN bluescreens durch atikmdag.sys bekommen. Ich befürchte fast das Mainboard UND die Graka haben einen hau. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe sowohl das Mainboard als auch die Graka bei Cyberport gekauft. Wenn ich jetzt das neue Mainboard kaufe und es damit klappt, nehmen die das Alte zurück und geben mir eine Gutschrift? Wohl eher nicht oder?

Und wenn es mit dem neuen nicht klappt kann ich es dann einfach zurückschicken? Ich würde dann wohl die Graka und das Mainboard in die RMA hauen und das neue Mainboard zurück. Wenn die dann mal nicht meckern..


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2014)

Beim atikmdag.sys Blue Screen kann es eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte oder das Mainboard sein.
Du musst also erst mal eine Sache austauschen und dann schauen. Ich tippe halt aufs Mainboard.


----------



## nokos (22. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mitgekriegt dass die Bluescreens der letzten Tage hauptsächlich so im Idle waren. Wenn ich mal nich am PC war oder wenn ich spiele Minimiert hatte, grad rausgetabbt war, im Teamspeak oder im Browser. Während ich Arma2 auf hatte gabs glaub ich keinen Bluescreen auch nach Stunden nicht. Erst wenn ich dann rausgetabbed bin in TS oder so. Woran könnte das liegen? Der scheint grad nur abzukacken wenn er nicht unter Last ist 

Diese Idle-Bluescreens hatte ich vor dem Formatieren vor etwa 'ner Woche nicht (annähernd so oft). Erst dann haben die mit auch neuen Auslösern so richtig angefangen. Seitdem ich den Screen gemacht habe isser noch 2-3x abgeschmiert.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

Kann sein dass die Spannung im Idle der Grafikkarte zu niedrig ist und sie deswegen abkackt.
Ich würde die Karte einfach mal umtauschen.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juni 2014)

Alles andere macht wohl keinen Sinn mehr. Wie Treshold schon schreibt, würde ich als erstes die Karte umtauschen. Bleiben die Probleme mit neue Karte, wäre das Motherboard dran.


----------



## nokos (23. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Antworten!

So einfach ist das für mich ohne Ersatz-System leider nicht  Ich könnte vllt. in einem Monat meinen alten PC zurück kriegen, bis dahin sind aber seit dem Kauf schon 6 Monate vergangen. Muss ich danach dann nicht erst Beweisen dass ich den Schaden nicht selbst verursacht habe?

Ausserdem war bei der Graka ein BF4-Key dabei den ich schon eingelöst habe - weiss jemand wie Cyberport mit sowas umgeht?


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2014)

Das mit den 6 Monaten spielt keine Rolle. Wenn die Karte defekt ist, kannst Du sie umtauschen, der Händler muss 2 Jahre Gewährleistung geben.

Da Du dann wieder die gleiche Grafikkarte zugeschickt bekommst, spielt das mit dem BF4 Key auch keine Rolle.


----------



## nokos (5. Juli 2014)

Das passiert wirklich ausschließlich im idle/low usage. Wenn ich Arma2 zocke hab ich in 10 Stunden kein bluescreen. Sobald ich raustabbe oder das spiel schließe fängts sofort an. Auch im idle ständig. Programme stürzen einfach ab im Hintergrund etc. Kann es sein dass es daran liegt dass der PC im idle runterschraubt? Kann ich das irgendwie nachprüfen? Ich hoffe immernoch irgendwie die graka ausschließen zu können, komme aber einfach an keine andere graka ran. Ich krieg frühestens in einem Monat ein Ersatz-System und kann mich bis dahin nicht um die Bluescreens kümmern


----------



## nokos (8. August 2014)

Habe das Mainboard vorgestern neu bestellt. Hab' gerade das Mainboard + alle SATA Kabel ausgetauscht (PC nicht formatiert). Nach nem Bios-Setting reset ist er auch normal hochgefahren (1 Bluescreen, reboot, 10 sekunden gelaufen, bluescreen)... dann lief er wie sonst.

Nach n bisschen Testen traten wieder die ersten Bluescreens auf. Das Mainboard + die SATA Kabel sind damit wohl ausgeschlossen 

Werde schauen ob die Bluescreens auch mit der Onboard Grafik auftreten. Habe leider immernoch keinen Ersatz-PC


----------



## nokos (9. August 2014)

Update: Mit dem neuen Mainboard gibts die Probleme/Bluescreens auch unter Volllast. Der Schuss ging nach hinten los


----------



## Icedaft (10. August 2014)

Welche Teile wurden noch nicht getauscht?


----------



## nokos (10. August 2014)

Habe gerade das alte Mainboard wieder eingebaut und die Graka ausgebaut. Onboard hab ich nicht deshalb habe ich die ATI Radeon HD 54XX(50?) von meinem Vater eingebaut. Großartig Zocken kann ich damit zwar nicht aber zumindest einen PC zum Filme gucken und vielleicht auch Civilization5 zocken 

Bluescreens hatte ich in den 20 Minuten in dem die Graka bis jetzt im Test ist noch keine. Werde die alte Graka wohl am Montag/Dienstag umtauschen.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Welche Teile wurden noch nicht getauscht?


 

Die CPU, die SSD, das Netzteil und die Monitore. Sonst habe ich alles durch.


----------



## nokos (10. August 2014)

Uuund da sind die Bluescreens.

Also..

CPU, SSD oder Netzteil.. was als nächstes? Wohl die SSD, vorhin mit der 420€ Graka hatte ich nach nem Bluescreen erstma n chkdsk beim hochfahren und mit der 20€ Graka wurd nach nem Bluescreen kein Boot Device gefunden bis ich restarted habe. Aber wieso sollte eine SSD bluescreens im Idle/beim starten von Videos verursachen?

Bluescreens waren beim Zocken mit der 20€Graka und beim Videos gucken - die gleichen Bluescreens wie mit der 420€ Graka. Hatte leider aus zuversicht sogar schon ne E-Mail an Cyberport geschickt mit der Bitte den Umtausch der Graka schnell über die Bühne zu bringen 

Vllt. bringt Formatieren was?


----------



## simpel1970 (12. August 2014)

Was für Stopfehlercodes? Unterschiedliche oder immer die gleichen?



nokos schrieb:


> CPU, SSD oder Netzteil.. was als nächstes? Wohl die SSD, vorhin mit der 420€ Graka hatte ich nach nem Bluescreen erstma n chkdsk beim hochfahren und mit der 20€ Graka wurd nach nem Bluescreen kein Boot Device gefunden bis ich restarted habe. Aber wieso sollte eine SSD bluescreens im Idle/beim starten von Videos verursachen?



Poste bitte mal noch aktuelle Screenshots von CrystalDiskInfo.
Bezüglich der Firmware der SSD, bitte mal bei Crucial nachsehen, dort dürfte es inzwischen eine aktuellere Firmware geben.


----------



## nokos (12. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. August 2014)

Crucial.com - SSD support
Flashe die aktuellste Firmware Version (MU05) für die Crucial.


----------



## nokos (26. September 2014)

Also geflashed habe ich die Firmware inzwischen, hatte trotzdem gerade einen BSOD. Ich werde mal ein anderes Netzteil versuchen.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. September 2014)

Was für ein Bluescreen war das (Stopfehlercode)? Gibt es eine Dump Datei dazu?


----------



## nokos (27. September 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Was für ein Bluescreen war das (Stopfehlercode)? Gibt es eine Dump Datei dazu?


 
Hi,

Hier mal mein Minidump Ordner: http://improvecommunity.com/Minidump.rar

Hier ein aktueller Screen des Bluescreenviewers:

http://improvecommunity.com/bluescreenview.png

nokos


----------



## simpel1970 (29. September 2014)

Aus den Dumps ist kein primäres Treiberproblem erkennbar.
In den erweiterten Stacks ist zwar hier und da ein Netzwerkproblem erkennbar....aber "hier und da" ist ein bissl wenig.

Fangen wir von vorne an, bevor wir für nix Hardware in der Welt rumschicken.

- Baue das System außerhalb des Gehäuses auf (Tischaufbau auf einer nicht-leitenden Unterlage -> z.B. Karton (nicht aber die Folie in der das Motherboard eingepackt war, da diese i.d.R. leitend ist)).
- Führe anschließend einen CMOS Reset durch (Anleitung im Motherboard Handbuch beachten).
- Baue nur die Teile ein, die zum Start des Betriebssystems notwendig sind und du zum testen benötigst. Das wären insbes. nur die Systemplatte, ein RAM Riegel, keine Grafikkarte (CPU Grafik nutzen).
- Installiere das Betriebssystem neu. Service Pack 1 und alle Updates installieren. Aktuellste Treiber installieren (Chipsatz, Intel Treiber (grafik, Management Engins), DirectX, Lan-, Soundtreiber, etc)
- Virenschutz nur der windowseigene (Microsoft Essentials).
- Software insoweit, wie sie zum testen benötigt wird...(Spiele, Benchmark, etc).

Teste damit, ob die Probleme immer noch auftreten.

Wenn du zu den einzelnen Punkten fragen hast....immer her damit.


----------



## nokos (30. September 2014)

Danke für die Antwort!

Ich werde das genau so machen. Leider unterstütze meine CPU keine onboard Grafik also muss die Graka rein, aber ansonsten sollte das klappen.

Bis ich dafür Zeit habe wird es aber vmtl. noch etwas dauern. Ich Arbeite Vollzeit und besuche nebenbei noch 4 Tage die Woche eine Abendschule, zusätzlich bin ich momentan im Umzugsstress kotzwürg 

Könnten die Bluescreens an einem defekten Lan-Kabel liegen? Ich weiss dass bei diesem Kabel die Klinke hinten locker ist so dass es nichtmehr fest im Gehäuse ist, also evtl. wackler vorhanden sind.

Ich werde am WE mal den PC ohne Internet laufen lassen und schauen ob es am LAN-Kabel liegt


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2014)

nokos schrieb:


> Ich werde das genau so machen. Leider unterstütze meine CPU keine onboard Grafik also muss die Graka rein, aber ansonsten sollte das klappen.



Sorry, ist ja der Xeon 1230. 
Hättest du notfalls noch eine andere Grafikkarte (z.B. von einem anderen Rechner), die für Testzwecke herhalten könnte? Kann ja auch ein Billigheimer aus einem Office-PC sein.




nokos schrieb:


> Bis ich dafür Zeit habe wird es aber vmtl. noch etwas dauern. Ich Arbeite Vollzeit und besuche nebenbei noch 4 Tage die Woche eine Abendschule, zusätzlich bin ich momentan im Umzugsstress kotzwürg



So wie du dazu kommst. Wir sind noch ne Weile hier 



nokos schrieb:


> Könnten die Bluescreens an einem defekten Lan-Kabel liegen? Ich weiss dass bei diesem Kabel die Klinke hinten locker ist so dass es nichtmehr fest im Gehäuse ist, also evtl. wackler vorhanden sind.



Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, bis ausgeschlossen. Bei einem defekten LAN Kabel würdest du das feststellen, wenn das Internet ständig unterbrochen wird.


----------



## nokos (29. Dezember 2014)

Soo, mal ne Zwischenmeldung. Ich habe vor 4 Tagen den PC formatiert und auch gesehen dass mein Bios auf version F6 war. Die neueste version ist F9 und meine CPU wird erst ab F8 unterstützt. Seit dem Update auf F9 gabs bisher keine Probleme/Bluescreens. Auch keine crashende Programme vor allem der Flash Player. Alles in Ordnung (bis jetzt). Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass ich den schonmal auf F9 geupdatet habe. Merkwürdig.

Hoffe das bleibt jetzt so, dann habe ich mich halt 10 Monate lang umsonst geärgert 

Werde mich in ein paar Wochen nochmal melden wenn ich mir sicher bin dass das Problem behoben ist.

Bis dahin: Vielen dank für die Hilfe  Und einen guten Rutsch

nokos


----------



## nokos (15. Januar 2015)

Soo, hier wohl hoffentlich der letzte Post zu diesem Thema 

Das Problem scheint gelöst.. hätte so einfach sein können. Die letzten 2 Wochen hatte ich nicht einen Bluescreen, Absturz, Freeze etc..

Inzwischen habe ich auch wieder meinen vollen RAM drin, hatte 2 Riegel verliehen da ich der Meinung war es wäre mit ihnen schlimmer gewesen. Ob nun Einbildung oder nicht 


Danke nochmal für die (13 Seiten an) Hilfe!

nokos


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Januar 2015)

nokos schrieb:


> und auch gesehen dass mein Bios auf version F6 war. Die neueste version ist F9 und meine CPU wird erst ab F8 unterstützt.



Die Lösung war dann doch so nah.
Good Job


----------

